# tacañería (palabra coloquial)



## mirla

¡Hola a todos!
Imagine la situación siguiente: Está Ud en una tienda y quiere comprar un vestido. Le gusta mucho pero que muchísimo pero al ver el precio le viene ese sentido de, bueno, tacañería. Ud no quiere gastar tanto dinero para un vestido que dentro de unos meses va a costar mucho menos. Ud tiene el dinero y podría comprar el maldito vestido ahora mismo, pero... En Rusia decimos que en tales momentos nos estrangula el sapo. Y estoy buscando una expresión así de pintoresca en español. ¿Existe?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

> En Chile decimos que los tacaños tienen _cocodrilos en los bolsillos_.


Retratos literarios: semblanzas de 40 escritores chilenos; Google Libros

El caso es que compartimos el mismo decir con los amigos transandinos.
Saludos


----------



## Peón

Aquí es lo mismo: los tacaños _tienen un cocodrilo en el bolsillo._ (La definición no puede ser más exacta: no meten la mano al bolsillo ni aunque los hunos vengan degollando...) 

EN lunfardo: avaro=amarrete

Como dice el tango:

Decime che, Cemento, qué haces vos con la guita (dinero)
Si sos *amarrete* que ni un café pagás
nunca llegas a tiempo cuando hay que hacer el pago
y ni hacés un amago del "muerto" (la deuda) levantar (pagar)...

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Como ya han dicho, los amarretes tienen *un cocodrilo en el bolsillo*, y se dice que son *devotos de la Orden del Codo *(esto porque al tacaño se lo llama también _codito _o _codito de oro_).

*mirla*: La relación de la tacañería con el codo está dada porque en el gesto de tomar algo y atraerlo hacia uno, se adelanta el codo.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> Como ya han dicho, los amarretes tienen *un cocodrilo en el bolsillo*, y se dice que son *devotos de la Orden del Codo *(esto porque al tacaño se lo llama también _codito _o _codito de oro_).
> 
> *mirla*: La relación de la tacañería con el codo está dada porque en el gesto de tomar algo y atraerlo hacia uno, se adelanta el codo.



Ampliando lo que aporta* Calambur:* justamente la seña para identificar a un tacaño es/era? (el tiempo pasa veloz) golpear el codo dos o tres veces sobre la mesa, el apoyabrazo de la silla o poniendo la palma de la otra mano como soporte.


----------



## Lurrezko

Para mi abuela, un tacaño era *de la Virgen del Puño*. Pero no se me ocurre ninguna expresión para describir el momento en que decides ser tacaño, es decir, no gastar en algo que te apetece.

Saludos


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko said:


> Para mi abuela, un tacaño era *de la Virgen del Puño*. Pero no se me ocurre ninguna expresión para describir el momento en que decides ser tacaño, es decir, no gastar en algo que te apetece.
> 
> Saludos



*Puño cerrao como culo 'e muñeca*, hubiese dicho mi abuela criolla...


----------



## Caleín

Hola:

Efectivamente he oído lo de la "Virgen del Puño" o lo de "ser de la cofradía (de la Virgen) del Puño". También, simplemente, *"ser de los del puño cerrado"* o un *"agarráo"*. Por lo demás no se me ocurre ninguna otra frase hecha para territorio español.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Caleín said:


> Hola:
> 
> Efectivamente he oído lo de la "Virgen del Puño" o lo de "ser de la cofradía (de la Virgen) del Puño". También, simplemente, *"ser de los del puño cerrado"* o un *"agarráo"*. Por lo demás no se me ocurre ninguna otra frase hecha para territorio español.
> 
> Saludos.



Aquí también un tacaño es *un agarrado*. (Muy usado).


----------



## Martoo

¿*Canuto* es muy moderna? Jaja no creo, pero sí hay muchos modernismos argentinos que no vienen al caso en este hilo.

_Tener el bolsillo cosido_ es formal, para lo que pide el amigo ruso.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Mi opinión.

Para el caso propuesto por Mirla yo no aplicaría el sentido de tacaño, con todas sus variantes. Para mí una persona que actúa así es "ahorradora/económica".

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Por Andalucía se dice que *gasta menos que un ciego en novelas*


----------



## Pinairun

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Mi opinión.
> 
> Para el caso propuesto por Mirla yo no aplicaría el sentido de tacaño, con todas sus variantes. Para mí una persona que actúa así es "ahorradora/económica".
> Saludos



Ahí estoy de acuerdo contigo, Paco. Yo estaba pensando en una persona con (lo que se entiende por) sentido común.


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> Para mi abuela, un tacaño era *de la Virgen del Puño*. Pero no se me ocurre ninguna expresión para describir el momento en que decides ser tacaño, es decir, no gastar en algo que te apetece.
> 
> Saludos


Mi abuela le decía a mi madre:* deja de rezar a la Virgen del Puño* y cómpratelo, no seas *escocía*.


----------



## Lurrezko

Y qué razón tenía. El dinero se pudre rápido, hay que sacárselo de encima.


----------



## Peón

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Mi opinión.
> 
> Para el caso propuesto por Mirla yo no aplicaría el sentido de tacaño, con todas sus variantes. Para mí una persona que actúa así es "ahorradora/económica".
> 
> Saludos



Leyendo de nuevo el texto de mirla, creo que *Paco* tiene razón. *El tacaño, el agarrado, el amarrete, el devoto de la Virgen del Puño, el codito de oro**, *referencia más a un avaro que casi siempre es desagradable a los demás. Pero no necesariamente una persona ahorrativa, como parece ser el caso del texto, es avara.


----------



## torrebruno

Pero nos queda lo mejor, que es preguntarle a mirla por el sentido de su pintoresca expresión. Que nos haga comprender la fuerza que pueda tener un sapo para estrangularnos y evitar así el expendio superfluo.
P.D.: no recuerdo en español una equivalente a esta rusa. Pero evoco a _Tío Gilito._


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú también se usa la expresión "ser devoto de la Virgen del Puño". *Agarrado *y *amarrete *también son usuales, y otra muy usual es *coñete *(que según el DRAE también se usa en Chile y Bolivia).


----------



## Peón

torrebruno said:


> P
> P.D.: no recuerdo en español una equivalente a esta rusa. Pero evoco a _Tío Gilito._



¿Acaso los de la madre patria *no tragan sapos*?


----------



## la_machy

Por acá se diría que *''nos duele el codo''* gastar tanto dinero.


Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá también se suele decir que "tiene mano de guagua (bebé)", porque no la abre nunca.
_


----------



## torrebruno

Peón said:


> ¿Acaso los de la madre patria *no tragan sapos*?


Y tanto. Y culebras. Pero no tiene nada que ver con "tener cosidos los bolsillos de los pantalones".
Si quieres aprender qué es tragar sapos y culebras, por favor, por favor, no dejes de asistir a esta entrañable pequeña obra maestra de la pedagogía.
Pon en el directorio del navegador "http://www.yo" y le añades "utube.com/watch?v=fUnMNPaIZG8".
Un saludo.


----------



## Erreconerre

mirla said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Imagine la situación siguiente: Está Ud en una tienda y quiere comprar un vestido. Le gusta mucho pero que muchísimo pero al ver el precio le viene ese sentido de, bueno, tacañería. Ud no quiere gastar tanto dinero para un vestido que dentro de unos meses va a costar mucho menos. Ud tiene el dinero y podría comprar el maldito vestido ahora mismo, pero... En Rusia decimos que en tales momentos nos estrangula el sapo. Y estoy buscando una expresión así de pintoresca en español. ¿Existe?



Como ya esta dicho, en este punto de la geografía se dice "nos duele el codo". Un tacaño es un _codo duro_; tal vez porque alguien con el codo duro no puede flexionarlo para meterse la mano al bolsillo y sacar unos pesos.


----------



## mirla

Muchas gracias a todos!
La frase rusa expresa el momento en el que de súbito tu te sientes muy tacaño. No es que siempre eres un avaro, pero en el momento mencionado te duele despedirte de tu dinero. 
La frase rusa proviene de alguna enfermadad de los bronquios (o pulmones) que se llama "el sapo del pecho" y que se caracterisa por súbitos ataques de falta de respiraciòn. Con el paso del tiempo la expresión adquirió el sentido figurado, voilà!)


----------



## Peón

mirla said:


> Muchas gracias a todos!
> La frase rusa expresa el momento en el que de súbito tu te sientes muy tacaño. No es que siempre eres un avaro, pero en el momento mencionado te duele despedirte de tu dinero.



No creo que haya una expresión castellana para ese *ataque de tacañería*. Las demás expresiones que te indicamos aquí describen una enfermedad permanente y crónica: ya se sabe que la tacañería no tiene cura.


----------



## Bashti

En Madrid se solía decir "ser más agarrao que un chotis". Para los amigos  que no sean "del foro" , el chotis es un baile típico de Madrid que se baila muy pegaditos. También se dice "ser un rata".


----------



## Bashti

Peón said:


> ¿Acaso los de la madre patria *no tragan sapos*?



Aquí se traga uno un sapo cuando hace algo que no le gusta o le repugna, a la fuerza. Un famoso político español decía que, para ser político, había que estar dispuesto a tragarse todos los días un sapo de desayuno.


----------



## duvija

Agarrado y amarrete, son bien usadas. Lo del cocodrilo, jamás lo había escuchado! Las cosas que una aprende... Con poca políticamente apropriadez, "ser judío" es conocida. (Yo puede decirlo, Uds. no)


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> Lo del cocodrilo, jamás lo había escuchado!


 No te puedo creer.


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> Con poca políticamente apropriadez, "ser judío" es conocida. (Yo puede decirlo, Uds. no)


Me hiciste acordar de una: *me salió el ruso que tengo adentro.*

(Dije 'ruso', no 'judío'.)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Veo amarrete.
Muy parecido a *marro* que usamos bastante por acá.


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Lo del cocodrilo, jamás lo había escuchado!



Es que se me hace que es de los últimos 30 años, *duvi.* En el interior de la Argentina, antes de la llegada de la televisión tampoco se conocía demasiado la expresión. Se decía _agarrado, amarrete, codito_, pero del lagarto nada.


----------



## pelus

*gato.*

_"Aquel siempre haciéndose el burro, para no pagar, es más *gato*....."_


----------



## Bashti

Me acabo de acordar de que a un tacaño también se le llama roñoso. Y lo del cocodrilo no lo conocía pero me lo apunto.


----------



## Martoo

pelus said:


> *gato.*
> 
> _"Aquel siempre haciéndose el burro, para no pagar, es más *gato*....."_



No querrás decir *rata* (o *ratón*). 

_Este siempre se va sin pagar, ¡es un(a) rata!
__
¡Pagá alguna vez ratón!

¡Sos una laucha, nunca ponés nada vos!
_
Frases que suelo escuchar a menudo entre amigos. 

<Gato lo usamos para otras cosas muy distintas (nada que ver con este tema)*>*


----------



## pelus

Martoo said:


> No querrás decir *rata* (o *ratón*).
> 
> _Este siempre se va sin pagar, ¡es un(a) rata!
> __
> ¡Pagá alguna vez ratón!
> 
> ¡Sos una laucha, nunca ponés nada vos!
> _
> Frases que suelo escuchar a menudo entre amigos.
> 
> <Gato lo usamos para otras cosas muy distintas (nada que ver con este tema)*>*



Me ratifico totalmente.  Ya sé a qué aludís con la palabra *gato*. Sería esa, OTRA "acepción".
Lo de *gato* es corriente, en estos pagos, para nombrar a un pijotero,  de esos de ley.
Lo de *rata *lo dejamos para el que nada tiene,  pero que siendo un "muertodehambre"  por ahí hace ostentación de tener... 
¡Uf! Si nuestro  "españolargentinoide" da para mucho zoológico....


----------



## Peón

¿Y desde cuándo y hasta dónde se extiende el reinado de ese *gato*,invadiendo territorio del *ratón *y *del rata*,  *pelus*? No lo escuché nunca.


----------



## Bashti

Vaya por Dios...  Pues a los de Madrid nos llaman gatos. Nada que ver con la tacañería, que aquí a rumbosos no nos gana nadie. Os cuento que nuestra hermosa capital fue fundada por Muhammad I, Magerit se llamaba entonces, y tenia un Alcazar donde ahora se asienta el Palacio Real. Cuando Alfonso V asaltó la plaza en 1085, durante la Reconquista, uno de sus soldados, Jerónimo de la Quintana, trepó por la muralla ayudandose con su daga que iba hincando entre las piedras. Decían los suyos, asombrados, que parecía un gato.Y con ese apodo nos quedamos los madrileños.


----------



## Zangya

Aqui en mi pais se suele decir "manos de trapecista" o "manos de guagua (bebé)"  a alguien que se lo piensa dos veces antes de gastar en algo, jajajaj.


----------



## pelus

Peón said:


> ¿Y desde cuándo y hasta dónde se extiende el reinado de ese *gato*,invadiendo territorio del *ratón *y *del rata*,  *pelus*? No lo escuché nunca.



El ámbito geográfico y el temporal lo desconozco.

Pero podría ser de este centro-de-país, o no.  
Bueno ahora ya los sabés.  Incorporalo nomás a tu decir diario....y seguro que su área te abarcará....

¡Ah! Ahora recuerdo :* michi*, también.

Y otro: *bolsillo cosido*, (ya saliendo de las especies de animales).


----------



## Peón

pelus said:


> El ámbito geográfico y el temporal lo desconozco.
> 
> Pero podría ser de este centro-de-país, o no.
> Bueno ahora ya los sabés.  Incorporalo nomás a tu decir diario....y seguro que su área te abarcará....
> 
> ¡Ah! Ahora recuerdo :* michi*, también.
> 
> Y otro: *bolsillo cosido*, (ya saliendo de las especies de animales).



Bueno, gracias por el dato. El reinado abarcará centro-centro del país es decir Córdoba conexión con San Francisco (ambos de Argentina, claro).

Pero creo que no podremos usarlo, porque *gato* en algunas provincias argentinas significa *ladrón*.  Justamente a algunos habitantes de una ciudad/provincia (que no nombraré) los llaman gatos, porque dicen que allí abundan los amigos de lo ajeno. (Mirá tú como, por otras razones,  vienen a llamarse igual que los madrileños. (Ya se sabe que los españoles tiene debilidad por copiarnos nombres y denominaciones....))


----------



## Bashti

Querido Peón: No le busques la boca a esta gata española. A ver de dónde viene el idioma que se habla por aquel lado. Un ronroneo de esta gata  de las que trepan las murallas con una daga.


----------



## swift

mirla said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Imagine la situación siguiente: Está Ud en una tienda y quiere comprar un vestido. Le gusta mucho pero que muchísimo pero al ver el precio le viene ese sentido de, bueno, tacañería. Ud no quiere gastar tanto dinero para un vestido que dentro de unos meses va a costar mucho menos. Ud tiene el dinero y podría comprar el maldito vestido ahora mismo, pero... En Rusia decimos que en tales momentos nos estrangula el sapo. Y estoy buscando una expresión así de pintoresca en español. ¿Existe?


En Costa Rica se diría que a esa persona le duele la bolsa o le duele la billetera. Aunque estas expresiones se usan particularmente cuando la persona hace un desembolso con pesar, también podrían usarse cuando la persona se retiene de comprar algo. En todo caso, en esas circunstancias, un costarricense diría "me dolió la bolsa" pero no "soy un codo"; a lo sumo me imagino a una mujer diciendo: "me encantó el vestido pero como yo soy medio codo no me lo compré".

Quizás en primera persona sería más común oír: "me da lástima dar tanta plata por un vestido" o " se me sale lo codo".


----------



## Idóneo

Aunque no ilustra el caso concreto de arrepentimiento a última hora, por aquí se decía del tacaño: "Gasta menos que un ruso en catecismos", o "se gasta menos que una canica por dentro".

Un saludo.


----------



## mirla

Idóneo, ¿Entonces, se cree que los rusos son muy religiosos?


----------



## pelus

*No come huevos por no tirar la cáscara.* ....

...  se oye también...


----------



## Idóneo

mirla said:


> Idóneo, ¿Entonces, se cree que los rusos son muy religiosos?



No, mirla, la frase se decía en sentido contrario. Es una frase oída antes de que cayera el Muro de Berlín, en el sentido de que no eran religiosos. Después se ha visto que había un sentimiento religioso en el pueblo ruso, esperando a desarrollarse. Nadie es perfecto.
Un abrazo.


----------



## swift

Creo haber entendido que la expresión rusa no se usa sólo en tercera persona sino que cualquier individuo que evita un gasto puede decir que lo estranguló el sapo. ¿Cómo usarían ustedes todas esas expresiones en primera persona?


----------



## Calambur

Gasto menos que un ruso en catecismos.
No como huevo por no tirar la cáscara.
El cocodrilo no me deja gastar...
Me salió la rusa que llevo adentro.
Soy gasolera.

Aunque son todas mentiras, porque yo tengo un agujero en la mano (por lo menos en la que uso para pagar).


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Me salió la rusa que llevo adentro.



¿Rusa de Rusia o rusa de m....?


----------



## macame

Se me ocurre: que te salga la vena cutre/pesetera/rácana/roñosa,etc.


----------



## duvija

"Roñoso/a". Esta sí se usa mucho.


----------



## Vampiro

"Coñete", solía llamarse en Chile a una persona tacaña.
Claro que es una palabra de los tiempos de mi abuela.
_


----------

